# بعض الأسئلة عن ماكينات الـ cnc



## yamanmax (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الشركة التي اعمل لديها سوف تقوم خلال 5-6 أشهر بإستيراد ماكينة cnc وقد عرض علي العمل على هذه الماكينة وأنا محتار في هذا الشيء لعدة اسباب وأهمها هو اني لا اعلم عنها اي شيء سوى اشياء بسيطة جداً ولم ادخل في التفاصيل 
أنا لم اقبل او ارفض الفكرة لكني قلت افكر في الموضوع قبل الدخول في هذه المتاهة وهناك بعض الإستفسارات لدي 
1- ما هي البرامج التي تعمل عليها الماكينة 
2- ما علاقة الأتودكاد بالعمل على الماكينة 
3- هل بالإمكان العمل على برامج الـ 3d لبرمجة الماكينة 
4- ما هي المدة الزمنية اللازمة لإتقان العمل على البرامج 
وشكراً سلفاً


----------



## zamalkawi (10 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي، كلمة سي إن سي تعني التحكم العددي بالحاسب، وهذا مصطلح عام يدل على نوعية من ماكينات الإنتاج يتم التحكم فيها بالكمبيوتر، لذا لا تكفي كلمة "ماكينة سي إن سي" ليعطيك الأخوة إجابة
ولكن سأحاول إعطاءك إجابة "عامة" لأسئلتك، تناسب طبيعة عمومية الطرح
1- عادة تأتي الماكينة ببرنامج يشغلها، وعلى مشغل الماكينة أن يتعلم التعامل مع هذا البرنامج ليستخرج أفضل ما في الماكينة، ولكي يحافظ على الماكينة في حالة جيدة أفضل عمر ممكن، وعادة يكون برنامج التحكم من صنع الشركة التي صنعت جهاز التحكم، وأشهرهم هم زيمنس، فانوك، هايدنهاين، لذا فلو كانت الماكينة بتحكم زيمنس وأردت تعلم المزيد، فعليك أن تقرأ عن برنامج وجهاز تحكم زيمنس
2- الأوتوكاد ينتمي لمجموعة من البرامج تسمى برامج كاد CAD وتعني التصميم بمعاونة الحاسب، وهو كما يتضح، يستعمل في التصميم، وسواء بالأوتوكاد أو بغيره، تحتاج لبرنامج آخر ليحول التصميم إلى تعليمات لتشغيل الماكينة، وهذه النوعية تسمى كام CAM وتعني التصنيع بمعاونة الحاسب
3- لا أدري ماذا تقصد ب 3d ولكن لو تقصد برامج مثل ثري دي ستوديو ماكس أو مايا، فالإجابة لا أعرف، أما لو تقصد برامج مثل unigraphics وsolidworks وغيرهما فالإجابة يمكن اقتباسها من إجابة السؤال الثانين وهي أن هذه برامج تصميم، وتحتاج برنامج آخر لتحويل هذا التصميم إلى تعليمات لتشغيل الماكينة
4- لا أستطيع الإجابة، خاصة أن الإجابة تعتمج على مفهومك لكلمة إتقان، ولكن ربما تحتاج لشهر من العمل الجاد للإلمام بأساسيات البرامج الثلاثة، برنامج تشغيل الماكينة، وأحد برامج التصميم، وأحج برامج التصنيع بمعاونة الحاسب أما الإتقان فلا سقف له، ويمكن أن تظل عمرك كله تتعلم

والأن لي بعض الملحوظات:
- أعتقد أن أهم شيء للتصنيع الجيد هو تكنولوجيا التصنيع ذاتها وهذا يعني الإلمام بالعملية التصنيعية، والاختيار السليم لأدوات القطع وسرعات القطع وسوائل التبريد وغيرها من عناصر تكنولجيا العملية التصنيعية
- الماكينة ليست برامج فقط، ولكي تتقن تشغيل الماكينة عليك أن تتبع التعليمات في الكتالوج بخصوص ظروف التشغيل وتعليمات الصيانة


----------



## yamanmax (10 أكتوبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي، كلمة سي إن سي تعني التحكم العددي بالحاسب، وهذا مصطلح عام يدل على نوعية من ماكينات الإنتاج يتم التحكم فيها بالكمبيوتر، لذا لا تكفي كلمة "ماكينة سي إن سي" ليعطيك الأخوة إجابة
> ولكن سأحاول إعطاءك إجابة "عامة" لأسئلتك، تناسب طبيعة عمومية الطرح
> 1- عادة تأتي الماكينة ببرنامج يشغلها، وعلى مشغل الماكينة أن يتعلم التعامل مع هذا البرنامج ليستخرج أفضل ما في الماكينة، ولكي يحافظ على الماكينة في حالة جيدة أفضل عمر ممكن، وعادة يكون برنامج التحكم من صنع الشركة التي صنعت جهاز التحكم، وأشهرهم هم زيمنس، فانوك، هايدنهاين، لذا فلو كانت الماكينة بتحكم زيمنس وأردت تعلم المزيد، فعليك أن تقرأ عن برنامج وجهاز تحكم زيمنس
> 2- الأوتوكاد ينتمي لمجموعة من البرامج تسمى برامج كاد CAD وتعني التصميم بمعاونة الحاسب، وهو كما يتضح، يستعمل في التصميم، وسواء بالأوتوكاد أو بغيره، تحتاج لبرنامج آخر ليحول التصميم إلى تعليمات لتشغيل الماكينة، وهذه النوعية تسمى كام CAM وتعني التصنيع بمعاونة الحاسب
> ...


سوف اعيد ما فهمته من كلامك 
انا احتاج لثلاث برامج 
برنامج التصميم و
برنامج تحويل التصميم إلى تعليمات لتشغيل الماكينة
وبرنامج الماكينة 
بشكل عام انا اعرف التعامل مع الأتوكاد بشكل مقبول لكن هل هناك تخصص بالأوتوكاد لهذه الأمور [ انا اتعامل مع الأتوكاد فيما يخص المجال المعماري ] 
برنامج تحويل التصميم إلى تعليمات لتشغيل الماكينة هل من الممكن ان ترشح لي اسم برنامج 
برنامج تشغيل الماكينة سوف يكون على حساب الشركة 
بالنسبة لبرامج ثلاثية الأبعاد أنا اعني برنامج 3ds max فأنا اعمل عليه منذ 6 سنوات فهل بالإمكان الإستفادة منه وكيف بإمكاني التأكد والوصول للإجابة


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي، ولكنك لم تذكر أي شيء عن نوع الماكينة وطبيعة المنتجات، وعن خطة الشركة لتصميم وتصنيع تلك المنتجات
ماكينات السي إن سي غالية الثمن، لذا فقرار شرائها لا يكون "هيا نشتري ماكينة سي إن سي" وإنما بالتأكيد درست شركتك الأمر ولها خطة لتنفيذه، وأعتقد أن شركتك لها تصور عن كيفية تطبيق الماكينة في برامجها الإنتاجية
وللحصول على إجابات دقيقة تناسبك (وليست إجابات عامة) عليك أن تخبرنا عن قليل من المعلومات عن الماكينة المفترضة، وماذا تنوون العمل بها، فالأمر ليس ماكينة فقط وإنما سلسلة متصلة


----------



## yamanmax (11 أكتوبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي، ولكنك لم تذكر أي شيء عن نوع الماكينة وطبيعة المنتجات، وعن خطة الشركة لتصميم وتصنيع تلك المنتجات
> ماكينات السي إن سي غالية الثمن، لذا فقرار شرائها لا يكون "هيا نشتري ماكينة سي إن سي" وإنما بالتأكيد درست شركتك الأمر ولها خطة لتنفيذه، وأعتقد أن شركتك لها تصور عن كيفية تطبيق الماكينة في برامجها الإنتاجية
> وللحصول على إجابات دقيقة تناسبك (وليست إجابات عامة) عليك أن تخبرنا عن قليل من المعلومات عن الماكينة المفترضة، وماذا تنوون العمل بها، فالأمر ليس ماكينة فقط وإنما سلسلة متصلة


بالتاكيد الشركة التي اعمل لديها لم يقولون هيا بنا نشتري ماكينة cnc 
لذلك اعتذر عن عدم ذكر المعلومات عن نوع الماكينة وطبيعة المنتجات 
اولاً ـ طبيعة عمل الشركة عمل لوحات التحكم الكهربائية بكافة اشكالها وبمختلف القياسات وأي شي له علاقة بالمنتجات الكهربائية 
ثانياً ـ نوع الماكينة والشركة المنتجبة تجدها على هذا الرابط 
http://www.trumpf-machines.com/en/products/punching/punching-machines/trupunch-2020.html
ثالثاً : عمل الماكينة سوف يكون على عمل punch للصاج الذي سوف يشكل لاحقاً لوحة التحكم في السابق الشركة كانت تقوم بعمل punch لدى معمل آخر 
*
*


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي، هكذا يختلف الوضع
فماكينة الpunching لا أعتقد أن بها 3d ولذا لا أعتقد أنك ستحتاج برامج 3d للتعامل مع الماكينة
ربما تحتاج برامج 3d للتصميم لتساعدك في الإفرادات، ولكن للتشغيل لا أعتقد
بالنسمبة للماكينة ترومبف، أعتقد أن برنامج التشغيل الذي يأتي معها تدخل له الرسمة الأساسية وأبعاد الصاج وهو يقوم بالحسابات اللازمة
لي صديق حصل على دورة تدريبية من شركة ترومبف، وأعتقد أنه لن يمانع لو لديك أسئلة عن الماكينة
كما ذكرت سابقا، الأمر ليس مجرد برنامج وتصميم، وإنما عليك أن تتعلم التشغيل الأمثل للماكينة لإطالة عمرها، وهذا له علاقة بالماكينة نفسها وبتكنولوجيا الإنتاج أكثر من البرنامج وتشغيله، فما البرنامج إلا أداة، لذا لو أنك ستكون المسئول عن تشغيل الماكينة عليك أن تقرأ عن تثقيب الصاج في كتب تكنولوجيا الإنتاج، وبالنسبة للصيانة فعليك اتباع تعليمات الكتالوج، ولا تنس أيضا أن البرنامج من المفترض أن يكون به أدوات لمراقبة أداء الماكينة ولتشخيص الأعطال، وهذا أيضا أمر مهم جدا
وأخيرا حاول أن تقرأ كل مواصفات الماكينة حتى تتجنب التشغيل الخاطئ أو التحميل الخاطئ، هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى لكي تكتشف أقصى ما يمكن إخراجه من الماكينة حتى تحققوا أقصى ربح من هذه الماكينة غالية الثمن


----------



## mohamed-x (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى
ماانصح به الاخ هو ان يأخذ فكره عامه عن مبادى ال cnc ونظرية التحكم الالكترونى وكفى عليه اجادة الاتوكاد كبرنامج CAD وعليه الالمام فقط بنظرية ال CADCAM وكل هذا كى لا تتشوش افكاره فال cnc بحر علم ...
عموما ماكينات الpunching مثلها كاى ماكينه cnc حديثه ..تاتى ب software مرفق يتبع للشركه المنتجه لها وهذا ال software يحتوى على ال CAD و الCADCAM المسهل لعمليه تنفيز المنتج الذى تنتجه الماكينه..وهذا يغنيه من تعلم برامج CADCAM اخرى مثل MsterCAM او خلافه ال AutoCAD سيعينه فى عمليه تجهيز الرسومات وتصديرها لبرنامج ال CADCAM المرفق بالمكاكينه ان اراد تسهيل العمل وكان برنامج الماكينه به امكانية الاستيراد ..عموما هناك بموقع الماكينه التى اشار لها الاخ مايفسر حديثى عن ال SOFTWARE تبع الماكينه او الشركه المصنعه لها 
http://www.trumpf-machines.com/en/services/software.html


----------



## mohamed-x (11 أكتوبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي، هكذا يختلف الوضع
> فماكينة الpunching لا أعتقد أن بها 3d ولذا لا أعتقد أنك ستحتاج برامج 3d للتعامل مع الماكينة
> ربما تحتاج برامج 3d للتصميم لتساعدك في الإفرادات، ولكن للتشغيل لا أعتقد
> بالنسمبة للماكينة ترومبف، أعتقد أن برنامج التشغيل الذي يأتي معها تدخل له الرسمة الأساسية وأبعاد الصاج وهو يقوم بالحسابات اللازمة
> ...


اوجزت اخى زمالكاوى ....
التحيه لك


----------



## اداد محمد علي (2 مارس 2013)

اضافوا الى المعمل حديثا ماكينة تشغيل رقمية ومطلوب مني اشغلها " عندي الكثيرمن الاسئلة حول تشغيلها فهل هناك مهندس سيتكرم بمساعدتي


----------

